# 78'' LP in classical my usb table can read them but not 7'' inch e.p how bizzare?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My Lp player odd , the thing can read 33'' , 45'' and 78'' LP, but 78'' LP dont exist anymore???

How wierd, this mean my 7'' inch are useless i will have to get rid of them, i search the web for 78'' LP for sale i founded none ?

neither on ebay or discogs, who still have 78'' LP here on talk classical, working not scratched.

This is so wierd?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> My Lp player odd , the thing can read 33'' , 45'' and 78'' LP, but 78'' LP dont exist anymore???
> 
> How wierd, this mean my 7'' inch are useless i will have to get rid of them, i search the web for 78'' LP for sale i founded none ?
> 
> ...


The numbers signify revolutions per minute (rpm). The original phonograph records were 12 inch 78 rpm or just '78s'. Then came the 12 inch 33 1/3 rpm or Long Playing Records or just LPs. The 7 inch 45 rpm mostly served the purpose for 'singles', the pop songs in the 1960s to early 90s.

78s aren't LPs. They can only handle 8 minutes or so per side. You don't want them. A single Concerto would take several disks.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

You also need a special stylus to play 78s. If you put your LP stylus down it will just skate.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Fwiw, my post above describes the most common formats. There were all sorts of alternatives during the years of the phonograph record. For instance, Vox Records produced a number of 16 2/3 rpm classical records in the 1970s with 35+ minutes on each side.


----------

